# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > F#‎‎ > آموزش: منابع آموزشی #F

## Mehdi Asgari

درگاه اصلی این زبان: http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/fsharp/default.aspx
فروم اصلی: http://cs.hubfs.net/forums/default.aspx


کتاب ها:

1- #Foundations of F
http://apress.com/book/view/1590597575
تاریخ چاپ: می 2007
انتشارات : APress
تعداد صفحات: 360
نویسنده: Robert Pickering
بلاگ نویسنده: http://strangelights.com/blog/
نظر من: این کتاب قدیمیه ودیگه ارزش خوندن نداره. فقط محض معرفی آوردمش. کتاب بعدی ، نسخۀ به روز شدۀ این کتابه

2- #Beginning of F
http://apress.com/book/view/9781430223894
تاریخ چاپ: دسامبر 2009  
انتشارات APress
تعداد صفحات: 448
نویسنده: Robert Pickering
نظر من: برای شروع کتاب خوبیه. در واقع طیف مبتدی تا متوسط رو به خوبی آموزش میده. نویسنده در دنیای واقعی داره از اف شارپ استفاده می کنه. ویژگی های پیشرفتۀ زبان هم به خوبی (و نه خیلی عمیق) معرفی شدن

3- #Expert F
http://apress.com/book/view/1590598504
تاریخ چاپ: دسامبر 2007
انتشارات APress
تعداد صفحات: 600
نویسندگان: Don Syme (نویسندۀ زبان) ، Adam Granicz (از موسسان و صاحب شرکت Intellifactory) و Antonio Cisternino
نظر من: جامع ترین کتابی که دربارۀ زبان اف شارپ نوشته شده؛ البته به عنوان کتاب اول شاید مناسب نباشه. کمی قدیمی هست. نسخۀ جدیدش در حال تکمیله (کتاب بعدی رو ببینید) (علت تاکید من بر استفاده از کتاب های جدید تر اینه که چون زبان کمی در نسخه های مختلف تغییر کرد ، ممکنه بعضی از مثال ها با نسخۀ نهایی قابل اجرا نباشن و برای مبتدی ها مشکل ایجاد کنه)

4- Expert F#‎ 2.0
http://apress.com/book/view/1430224312
تاریخ چاپ: قرار است ژوئن 2010 منتشر شود
انتشارات APress
تعداد صفحات: 624
نویسندگان: همان سه نویسندۀ کتاب فوق
منتظرم این کتاب عرضه بشه تا بخونمش.

5- F#‎ For Scientists
http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTi...470242116.html
تاریخ چاپ: آگوست 2008
انتشارات: Wiley
تعداد صفحات: 368 صفحه
نویسنده: Jon Harrop
نظر من: اگر بک گراند آکادمیک/ریاضی دارید یا قراره از اف شارپ برای انجام محاسبات استفاده کنید ، بهترین (تنها؟) کتابه. پس از معرفی زبان ، کتاب به مباحثی مثل آنالیز عددی ، ساختمان داده ها ، visualization ، بهینه سازی ، تعامل با Excel و Matlab ، مثال های پیشرفته (تبدیل فوریۀ سریع ، n امین همسایۀ نزدیک ، داینامیک ذرات ...) ... می پردازه.

6- Visual F#‎ 2010 for Technical Computing
این کتاب رو خود آقای Harrop چاپ کرده و خیلی هم گرون هست. اطلاعات اضافی رو از صفحۀ مربوط به کتاب بگیرید:
http://www.ffconsultancy.com/product...cal_computing/
م

7- #Programming F
http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596153656
تاریخ چاپ: اکتبر 2009
انتشارات: O'Reilly
تعداد صفحات: 416
نویسنده: Chris Smit
نظر من: بهترین کتاب موجود برای یادگیری اف شارپ با مثال های خیلی خوب، نثر روان و محتوای نسبتا جامع. نویسنده اش تا دو سه ماه قبل جزو تیم اف شارپ در مایکروسافت بود (وبلاگش: http://blogs.msdn.com/b/chrsmith/ )
م
8- Real World Functional Programming: With Examples in F#‎ and C#‎‎
http://www.amazon.com/Real-World-Fun...ref=pd_sim_b_1
تاریخ چاپ: دسامبر 2009
انتشارات: Manning
تعداد  صفحات: 500
نویسنده: Thomas Petricek
سایت نویسنده: tomASP.NET
هنوز نخوندمش

وبلاگ های به درد بخور:
blogs.msdn.com/b/dsyme (خالق زبان)
tomASP.NET
http://fsharpnews.blogspot.com/
www.reddit.com/r/fsharp/ 
www.fsharp.it
http://lorgonblog.spaces.live.com/
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/jomo_fisher/
http://laurent.le-brun.eu/site/index.php/
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/lukeh/
http://strangelights.com/blog/Default.aspx
http://flyingfrogblog.blogspot.com/

----------


## M-Gheibi

لیستی که آقای عسگری ارائه کردند واقعاً کامل هست و مطلب اضافه ای باقی نمی مونه، در تایید فرمایشات ایشون، کتاب #Programming F از بهترین منابع یادگیری این زبان هست که خیلی راحت می تونید باهاش ارتباط برقرار کنید. نثر خوبی داره.
در مورد کتاب انتشارات Manning یعنی Real World Functional Programming: With Examples in F#‎ and C#‎‎ بدیهیه که این شیوه نگارش (مقایسه دو زبان) مورد توجه خیلی از برنامه نویسان سی شارپ هست. من هم هنوز کامل نخوندمش ولی در کل نثر نسبتاً خوبی داره.
ضمناً وبلاگ نویسنده این کتاب رو حتماً ببینید : http://tomASP.NET/blog 

ضمناً دو تا کتاب دیگه هم هست که هنوز عرضه نشده :
F#‎ in Action که به زودی از طرف Manning منتشر میشه
و
Professional F#‎ 2.0 که از طرف Wiley منتشر میشه

موفق باشید.

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> ضمناً دو تا کتاب دیگه هم هست که هنوز عرضه نشده :
> F#‎ in Action که به زودی از طرف Manning منتشر میشه
> و
> Professional F#‎ 2.0 که از طرف Wiley منتشر میشه


نویسندۀ کتاب اول خانم Amanda Laucher هست. دو ویدئو از ایشون در مورد برنامه نویسی موازی در اف شارپ:
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/C...Amanda-Laucher
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...oncurrency.wmv

یکی از نویسندگان کتاب دوم هم Rick Minerich هست که وبلاگش در آدرس
http://www.atalasoft.com/cs/blogs/rickm/default.aspx واقع شده (جزو افراد فعال جامعۀ اف شارپ هست)

در ضمن این هم یک سایت دیگه در مورد اف شارپ:
http://www.fsug.org/
 New England F#‎ User Group

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

یک مصاحبه با Don Syme 
http://www.itwriting.com/blog/articl...nguage-for-net
ویدئو های آموزشی اف شارپ در کانال 9 مایکروسافت:
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Charl...n-to-F-Part-1/
http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/Charl...n-to-F-Part-2/
http://channel9.msdn.com/shows/Going...n-to-F-3-of-3/

----------


## r00tkit

Windows Presentation Foundation client application project template for  F#‎ language


Interactive  exploration of .NET XML programing with F#‎Learning  WPF with F#‎Learning  WPF - Working with Brush BasicsLearning  WPF with F#‎ - Adding ContentsLearning  WPF with F#‎ - Working with ButtonsProgramming  ASP.NET 2.0 with F#‎Working  with ASP.NET 2.0 ViewState in F#‎Playing  around with Workflow Foundation in F#‎Learning  WPF with F#‎ - The Dock and the GridLearning  WPF with F#‎ - CanvasLearning  WPF with F#‎ - The Dock and the Grid and Problems with Static Readonly  FieldsWorking  with F#‎ - DependencyProperty and static readonly field workaroundLearning  WPF with F#‎ - Routed Input EventsLearning  WPF with F#‎ - Custom ElementsLearning  F#‎ with WPF - Single Child Elements

----------


## علیرضا مداح

سلام،
آموزش مفاهیم زبان برنامه نویسی با F#‎ توسط پروفسور Peter Sestoft:
Teaching programming language concepts with F#‎, part 1
Teaching programming language concepts with F#‎, part 2
...
،/

----------


## mehdi zanjani

سلام!
از دوستان کسی مرجع فارسی یا آموزش فارسی سراغ نداره؟

----------


## r00tkit

مجلهی برنامه نویس( از همین جا می تونی دانلود کنی ) + تاپیک های این بخش +  3 دی  استاد مهدی عسگری

----------


## ihalk7162

باسلام
ببخشيد فارسي رو از كجا دقيقا ميشه دانلود كرد 
ميشه لينكشو نشون بديد

----------


## r00tkit

یه *کتاب* on-line خوب برای  یاد گیری *F#‎* 

http://www.ctocorner.com/fsharp/book/

----------


## Mehrdad-p70

سلام
این منابعی که دوستان معرفی کردند ترجمه شدش نیست؟
منبع پارسی وجود نداره؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

تا جایی که من می دونم تنها منبابع فارسی اریجینال ، مقالات من در مجلۀ برنامه نویس و همین تالار در این سایت هستن.
هنوز ندیدم کتابی ترجمه بشه
(من می خواستم کلاس هاش رو برگزار کنم ولی ظاهرا به اندازۀ کافی خواهان نداره)

----------


## Cyber_Farhad

سلام بر دوستان ، ممنون از بابت منابع ، اين منابع رو از کجا ميشه دانلود و يا خريداری کرد ؟

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

کتاب ها رو که از آمازون می تونی بخری؛ دانلود هم در سایت های warez یا تورنت بگردی پیدا می کنی

----------


## Mehdi Asgari

> TryF#‎ is a new tool from Microsoft Research Connections that enables the learning of the F#‎ programming language in an interactive browser-based environment. TryF#‎ makes F#‎ accessible to users with Windows and Macs when using common browsers, and the team are actively working on Linux support as well.
> 
> TryF#‎ also has an online training tool to introduce users to F#‎ and it provides a portal for information about the language and its growing community, linking them through Facebook and Twitter.


http://www.tryfsharp.org/
چیز جدیدش، کامپایلر اف شارپیه که از داخل مرورگر میشه اجراش کرد؛

----------


## r00tkit

کتاب real world function programming  رو free بخونید 

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/hh314518.aspx

----------


## modern_amin

ممنون بابت زحمات اعضل ، ولی لینکها یا انگلیسی هست، یا باز نمیشه
.
لینک فارسیش هست؟

----------


## mohammadsepehri

با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید .

----------


## mohammadsepehri

* 					نقل قول: منابع آموزشی #F 				*

 							با سلام -کتاب جدید آموزشی اف شارپ با امکانات خیلی زیاد از انتشارات دیباگران منتشر شده است . لینک خرید کتاب هم  اینه :
http://www.mftshop.com/productdetail...type=b&id=7608
پیشنهاد میکنم امتحان کنید .

----------

